# Victoria State nomination VISA 190



## Kapilsharma2015 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi,

*I need some inputs/directions from folks in this forum.*

I have applied for Victoria state nomination for VISA 190. The code I have applied is ICT Project Manager. I got total 70 points through EOI. I met all requirements that’s needed to qualify for VISA 190. 

*Please find below sequence of events*

I applied to Victoria state on 25th May and received rejection on 01st June. Thereafter I asked for the rejection reason and got a reply on 02nd June
"We note from the application that your sister lives in South Australia. In being nominated by the Victorian Government under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme, you are required to commit to living and working in Victoria for two years. 

In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria. In your statement you should address:
1. Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the states/territories in which you already have family connections
2. Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories

I replied back with my detail response by 02nd June itself and received their acknowledgement on 03rd June.

I enquired again on 05th June in case they need any further document/information to which I received their reply on 05th June stating 

"Thank you for your email.

Your application is currently in process. We will be in contact with you if we require any further information."

However at this moment, I am not sure whether I’ll get the approval or not. Any assistance will be appreciated. 

Just a quick back ground regarding my candidature
I have 15+ of IT experience, age is 38, my experience and education was validated through ACS and was positive, PTE Academic score was 75 (72,73,89,71).

Let me know if you need any additional information.

Regards,
Kapil


----------



## VishalN (May 27, 2015)

Kapilsharma2015 said:


> Hi,
> 
> *I need some inputs/directions from folks in this forum.*
> 
> ...


Hi Kapil,

Wow, that was fast response from Vic State. Glad to hear that at least the acknowledgement and responses are coming soon.

I have also applied for Vic State sponsorship on Jun 15th and received an email today Jun 16th with the reference number. Hoping to hear positive news soon. I've applied under ANZSCO code 262111 - Database Administrator.

Check out the thread "Victoria State Sponsership - Written Statement" in the forums
It's not allowing me to put in the link, but it's on the Aus forum Page1

All the best!

Regards,
Vishal


----------



## Kapilsharma2015 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi Vishal,

Thanks for your reply. I am not able to search the thread you mentioned. Can you please type the exact search statement of the thread.

Cheers!!


----------



## VishalN (May 27, 2015)

Kapilsharma2015 said:


> Hi Vishal,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I am not able to search the thread you mentioned. Can you please type the exact search statement of the thread.
> 
> Cheers!!


Search for the exact words mentioned in quotes to find the thread.
"Victoria State Sponsership - Written Statement".


----------



## Destination_Melbourne (Sep 9, 2013)

dear vishal,

any outcome of your application. i am also a database admin and about to re-apply for victoria ss.

regards




VishalN said:


> Hi Kapil,
> 
> Wow, that was fast response from Vic State. Glad to hear that at least the acknowledgement and responses are coming soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## VishalN (May 27, 2015)

Destination_Melbourne said:


> dear vishal,
> 
> any outcome of your application. i am also a database admin and about to re-apply for victoria ss.
> 
> regards


@Destination_Melbourne - No update yet. Waiting on Vic state to respond back. The email said it can take up to 12 weeks. My EOI also submitted for 190.
You mentioned you are re-applying, so did you ever apply before for Vic SS? 

Anyone on this forum know what the current response time for Vic State is?
Another question - Assuming Vic SS is a positive, will they update DIBP for taking my EOI forward. How does that process work?


----------



## vixiv (Jan 20, 2015)

message in line




VishalN said:


> @Destination_Melbourne - No update yet. Waiting on Vic state to respond back. The email said it can take up to 12 weeks. My EOI also submitted for 190.
> You mentioned you are re-applying, so did you ever apply before for Vic SS?
> 
> Anyone on this forum know what the current response time for Vic State is?
> ...


----------



## Destination_Melbourne (Sep 9, 2013)

yes i applied back in march 2014 and was declined may 2014. the reasons email was generic...



VishalN said:


> @Destination_Melbourne - No update yet. Waiting on Vic state to respond back. The email said it can take up to 12 weeks. My EOI also submitted for 190.
> You mentioned you are re-applying, so did you ever apply before for Vic SS?
> 
> Anyone on this forum know what the current response time for Vic State is?
> Another question - Assuming Vic SS is a positive, will they update DIBP for taking my EOI forward. How does that process work?


----------



## VishalN (May 27, 2015)

vixiv said:


> message in line


Thanks vixiv. It's been 15 days since I applied, so I'm assuming it will turn out positive. Hoping for the best.


----------



## VishalN (May 27, 2015)

Destination_Melbourne said:


> yes i applied back in march 2014 and was declined may 2014. the reasons email was generic...


Based on what I read in the forums, the Resume/CV plays a very important role in their decision. Did you modify/update your CV as per the Vic State format this time?
I used the format mentioned in the Vic State site for mine.

http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0015/22911/ChronologicalCV.pdf


----------



## Destination_Melbourne (Sep 9, 2013)

i am currently making it as per the required format. thanks for sharing.



VishalN said:


> Based on what I read in the forums, the Resume/CV plays a very important role in their decision. Did you modify/update your CV as per the Vic State format this time?
> I used the format mentioned in the Vic State site for mine.
> 
> http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0015/22911/ChronologicalCV.pdf


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

*Vic 190 with 60 points*

Fellow expats,

I am planning to apply Victoria state 190 subclass. Here are my details. 

1) Performance testing & engineering profile:261314 or 261313 please advise. 
2) IELTS: 6.5 band; not able to make 7 in writing. Don't know what to do.Victoria SS says 7 in each band.
3) Total 60 points. 

My question is, will I be considered with 60 points. if yes, what is the best code 261314 or 261313.

Any help on this would be highly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance,
Indy2aus


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Even if you get considered for 60 points, you won't get considered unless you get all 7s in your IELTS. You'll need to improve that if you want to apply to Victoria in either of those occupations.


----------



## vixiv (Jan 20, 2015)

indy2aus, i suggest you try pte for better scores. Also when you have 60 why you want to go for vic ss. To best of my knowledge they do not generally nominate 60 pointers as the general tendency is ppl to get vic nomination and then later file 189, and that makes the nomination go waste. Think about it... new list should come out tomorrow and I would suggest wait for it think before applying.


----------



## B4OZ (Feb 1, 2015)

Kapilsharma2015 said:


> Hi,
> 
> *I need some inputs/directions from folks in this forum.*
> 
> ...


Hi Kapil - Did you get a response back for VIC SS ?


----------



## starmoon (Sep 7, 2015)

Congratulationsssssssssssssssss....


----------



## AJZZ (Mar 29, 2016)

hi all,

what can i asnwer for this quest in the SS form.

"Q10 Total estimated amount of financial resources you have, including all of your assets (in A$) e.g. 100000 Maximum of 14 characters*"

????


----------



## AJZZ (Mar 29, 2016)

Q10 Total estimated amount of financial resources you have, including all of your assets (in A$) e.g. 100000 Maximum of 14 characters*


what can we answer for this field in SS form 

please reply guys


----------



## AJZZ (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi Frenz,

I also applied for 262111 with 60 Points for state VIC .
i have one doubt am totally 4.7 yrs exp, I have deducted the ACS deduction of 2 yrs and submitted the EOI so will i have any problem there on my invite ??

but in state Sponsorship i have overall exp in nominated occupation as 4.7 itself .

what will be the approach frenz pls guide.....

as all say victoris considers overall 3 yrs experience they say ... is that true....


AJZ


----------



## AJZZ (Mar 29, 2016)

I also applied for 262111 with 60 Points for state VIC .
i have one doubt am totally 4.7 yrs exp, I have deducted the ACS deduction of 2 yrs and submitted the EOI so will i have any problem there on my invite ??

but in state Sponsorship i have overall exp in nominated occupation as 4.7 itself .

what will be the approach frenz pls guide.....

as all say victoris considers overall 3 yrs experience they say ... is that true....


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

B4OZ said:


> Hi Kapil - Did you get a response back for VIC SS ?


Hi Everybody - need some help/guidelines here to answer the questions below. received this e-mail below from VIC state today

Dear Sudeep GHOSH,

Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme. 

We note from the application that you lived and worked in NSW from 2013 to 2015. We also note that you have two friends who live in NSW where you have worked.

In being nominated by the Victorian Government under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme, you are required to commit to living and working in Victoria for two years. 

In order to finalise your application, you are required to provide a written statement (via email) explaining why you would like to live and work in Victoria. In your statement you should address:

 Why you have not visited Victoria on your previous trip/s to Australia
 Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the state in which you previously lived
 Why you do not want to live in the state in which you previously lived
 Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the states in which you already have friend connections
 Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


> Hi Everybody - need some help/guidelines here to answer the questions below. received this e-mail below from VIC state today
> 
> Dear Sudeep GHOSH,
> 
> ...


Not sure how anyone could help. The questions are very straightforward. You need to answer them and convince Victoria that you're not just using them to get a visa, only to hop off to NSW.


----------



## sudeep73 (Oct 15, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Not sure how anyone could help. The questions are very straightforward. You need to answer them and convince Victoria that you're not just using them to get a visa, only to hop off to NSW.


Ok Thanks


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

sudeep73 said:


> Ok Thanks


Do a search for commitment letter. You need to make it compelling as they most likely smell a rat.


----------

